# IBS for years... now on FODMAP elimination diet



## Zulila (Sep 6, 2016)

I got diagnosed with IBS when I was about 12 years old. The doctor basically told me to stay away from most vegetables and grainy breads, and stick to simple carbs and white bread. She sent me on my way as if that was it.

My whole life I've been dealing with upset stomachs, intestinal distress, and recently it became more about severe bloating, abdominal pain, and gas.

Colonoscopies, endoscopies, antibiotics brought about no answers or results. So finally I started the FODMAP elimination diet.

IT HAS BEEN AMAZING... I've still had days where I feel things are a little off, but SUCH A HUGE DIFFERENCE. It is obvious that I was not absorbing certain compounds in my food, and this was causing the severe abdominal and intestinal distress I was in.

I'm in my 4th week of the elimination diet, which I will follow for a full 6 weeks or possibly more if I can. Then I will do the reintroduction phase to determine which specific foods are at fault.

I've created a blog to tell my story, I started off with a daily post for the first week on the elimination diet and now am writing summaries. I felt that this was important because before starting the FODMAP elimination diet I really wanted to see what people's day-to-day experiences were with it.

so here it is: http://howtohaveahap...ly.blogspot.com

please check it out and comment! I'd love to have back and forth discussions with people


----------



## ShubhaBala (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi!

This sounds really promising. I JUST posted a question on the Diet forum and saw your post... You might be able to help me with my confusion!

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/326138-confused-about-low-not-total-fodmap-diet-and-reintroduction/


----------



## AlisonfromSickofIBS (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi,

I have posted an article on Food intolerance which you may also find useful in conjunction with a low Fodmap diet:

https://sickofibs.com/ibs-triggers/food-intolerance-and-ibs-what-are-you-reacting-to/

Hope this helps,

Alison


----------

